# Non Resident tags.



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi there this is from a good friend of mine. And I'll preface by saying sorry to any out of stater that is registered on this board. If it were up to me All Ogf'ERs should be a honorary Resident of this State ! 

From Bob:

Am I the only person that believes this? If your not to busy to care. Write your Division and tell them what you think on this issue or any issue that might bother you. Now is the time because they are going over everything for next season as you read this. The email address is [email protected] . So tell them what you think not me.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: bob lott 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2007 11:59 AM
Subject: Non-Resident Tags


Hi,
I'm writing you to ask a question. I hunt all over this country, and will continue to do so. Why are our Non Resident Tags so cheap? If you go to any state that has any kind of a "Trophy Whitetail" status you will pay double what Ohio charges, and wait at least two years before being drawn for a tag . I personally know of four different bucks killed in the 2006-07 season in Ohio that will gross over 200". Three of these deer will be televised on National TV, which in turn will invite every guy that hunts outside of his State to buy a Non-resident deer tag, or worse yet, they'll lease even more of our ground up, that our own residents need. I'm know this isn't the first time you've been asked this, at least I hope not. I'm not a dummy that doesn't understand the way the system works, nor am I a guy who doesn't understand Deer Management. I've heard the State gets Govt. grants and are compensated due to quotas of deer that "Big Brother" has set. If this is true, I don't care. What I do care about is giving the residents of Ohio the price breaks, not people who do nothing for this state other than buying an extremely cheap tag, leasing up our ground, most of which are so called Outfitters, who by the way are not required to be licensed like other states. I'm begging the Division of Wildlife to please take the initiative to catch up with other states that do not have the quality of animals that we do. I can think of no better year to at least double the price on Non-Resident tags, seeing how we will be getting National Coverage on our huge world class whitetails. This takes all the gamble out of worrying about bringing in enough money to match past License sales. My prediction is that you will double the amount of money through License sales, even with the Non Resident tags costing $350.00. I'm not asking for a draw, yet, just an increase in License costs'. If the Division is worried about deer numbers increasing due to less Non- Resident hunters, then let us kill more does', better yet, let us kill more than one buck, which is a whole different subject, because apparently we don't have enough bucks to kill two, but we have enough to let as many Non-Residents that will buy a tag, kill one. I want what is best for the Tax paying hard working Residents of this great State. It seems when I go to other States that have less resident hunters than Ohio, their Division does what's best for it's own Residents, before letting Non-Residents in to just basically do whatever they want, as long as they buy enough tags and ask permission.
I hope you take my advice and do something about this, because we're running out of time. Thanks for your time.

Bob Lott / Secretary 
SOS/Bighorn Youth Adventure Program


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

its the same with small fines... whats the point.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The point is, things get changed when people start voicing there opinions. As long as were willing to just say "whats the point" and never speak up, things won't be changed the way we think it should. That goes for the small fines you mentioned as well. Everytime there is a story posted here about some poaching ring getting busted and getting off with a slap on the wrist, we all moan and groan but who actually writes leters and makes phone calls. Things could be changed but we gotta stick together and let our voice be heard. We vote on new laws and change laws all the time, I don't see how this is any different. By the way, I am no holier than thou, I am guilty as well but I think it's time to change that.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I see the point. I wouldn't say that I am totally swayed though. I know tag prices have increased since I began hunting in 1992. First, I was buying the youth licenses', then I bought the adult licesnses, then they got hiked up to $19/24 dollars a year ago. At first I complained, but I feel it is totally worth the cost. Second, I feel the money for tags go to a good cause like purchasing of public land and helping with the up keep of these public lands. Plus, it pays for our wardens salaries, who help keep the law. Seriously though, can you complain about the license prices when you hunt in one of the greatest deer hunting states in the nation? You could live in Florida, where the deer quality is minimal.

I do agree that increasing the tag prices for non-resident hunters would be good for our economy. But here is how I see it. My father has a couple of good buddies who live outside the state of Ohio (Florida/Indiana). These are guys who grew up in Ohio, but over the years they had to leave the state for job related purposes. These two gentlemen have hunted with my father ever since they were kids. Over the years, I have built a friendship with each of these guys and I look forward to the week they come to Ohio to hunt whitetail's with us. I am pretty sure that if they had to pay $350 to come to Ohio and hunt for a week, they probably wouldn't make the trip anymore. This means that I would miss out on the good times we spend in the woods together each year. I would much rather see the price stay the same for them, so that I have the opportunity to spend time with them each year hunting.

Everyone will have a different opinion on this, but to me hunting is more than the money you put into it. It is all about the good times and memories you create from spending time with family and friends. These two gentlemen have become a part of our hunting party even though they are only hear a week out of the year.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with littleking. I get get my outdoor news mag and read about the guys they pick up for breaking the law and the fines they receive is nothing. I think they first need to do something about the fines then look at license.

What about ohio hunters who go to indiana and get ripped off 150.00$ for each license. ie bow, shotgun black powder. OUCH Iknow this is indiana not oho but still and all


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well for me hunting is not about money! but it is about money to the state! and keeping the Farm Bureau and Insurance companies off their back! Pa's non resident license and tags are cheap! After I buy all my tags and license that i use here in ohio (3 deer=$72, 2 turkey=$48 and then my license=19, = $139)!!! PA.... for a little over $100 bucks I get my small game license my buck tag and two turkey tags! but you do need and archery tag which I don't know what it is?? so its not just us.... I know what you guys are saying though! especially about leasing land...


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

As a non-resident, I'd like to speak if I may. I don't hunt in Ohio, but I do fish Lake Erie. I spend a lot more money in Ohio than just for my fishing license. I purchase tackle, bait, food, gas, campground space or motel, etc. I help support the communities where I fish. And since I enjoy myself tremendously, and want to continue coming back, I respect and abide by the laws set forth, whether the fines are small or large.

We too have a major problem with out-of-towners leasing up our hunting land. When I was a kid, it was nothing to walk up to a farmer's door and ask to hunt their property, and be allowed to.

My first experience with land leased hunting was in Texas in the early 80's. I'd never heard of such a thing. By the time I moved back home, it was catching on here too. The farmers found they could make money off people killing the deer that were ruining their crops.

So now, the farmer's lands I use to hunt are hunted by people from out-of-town or out-of-state, paying high dollar, or not hunted at all because some a$$hole caused some property damage or left the place trashed. Those farmers making that money are taxpayers and voters too. Do you believe they will not put up a fight if someone tries to take their income from them. The only way you will be able to take the land away from someone leasing it to hunt, is by paying more money for it. Ask the landowners, they'll tell you.

I agree, the fines should be higher for anyone who breaks them. If they want to hunt our property, they should respect our laws and pay dearly if they don't. 

Raising the cost of the license won't stop the problem. But the guys that can afford the higher costs may be even worse than the ones there now. Our resident license almost doubled in price a couple years ago. And some of our locals are just as bad as anyone else.

It's a money game, and the only ones that win are the ones making the money.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree, ODNR needs money to operate. Haven't had big increases YET. I feel if another out of stater wants to hunt in Ohio, If their home state charges out of staters ridiculous fees, then by gumby, they should be required to pay our state their fee prices for out of staters. Maybe they could hook up with a reciprocy law. TIT-FOR-TAT. Just my.02. Mike


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Don’t hunt Ohio anymore....only thing to hint is deer and ODNR does not care about small game hunters!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Buster24 said:


> Don’t hunt Ohio anymore....only thing to hint is deer and ODNR does not care about small game hunters!!!!


You bumped a 13 year old thread to tell us you don't hunt Ohio anymore?


----------

